
Be Happier - gwern
http://lesswrong.com/lw/bq0/be_happier/
======
xyzzy4
Like most happiness articles, this didn't mention issues such as:

1\. Having personal space

2\. Privacy

3\. Freedom to take naps whenever you like

4\. Freedom to set your work hours

5\. Whether you are near windows or not, ceiling height

6\. Noise pollution.

7\. Default alive or default dead. If you don't work, are you going to die
from running out of resources, or still live to old age?

~~~
xyzzy4
Also forgot to mention - the amount of sleep you get can greatly affect your
perceived happiness.

